# Quick yeast infection cures?



## girlygrl (Sep 12, 2014)

First post!

So I'm the LD in my marriage, but I have been doing everything I can to satisfy my husband's needs. I was planning a big to-do in the bedroom this weekend, but last night's encounter was burny--I think I have a yeast infection.

I _do_ tend to get them semi-regularly, but my gyn hasn't been much help except to offer a Diflucan script occasionally. 

I can still perform tomorrow night, but there's no way I can be as into it as I was hoping with a constant itching/burning down there. Are there any miracle cures I don't know about that might bring me back to normal with in 24 hours? (All those 1-day/1-dose things still take several days to be effective, afaik)

Thanks!


----------

